# What song(s) MOVES YOU most?



## Laela (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm inspired by this incredible song... every time!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnqjsaNALJ0


----------



## ChelzBoo (Apr 27, 2009)

hezekiah walker- praise is what i do.

i absolutely love this song!!


----------



## daydreem2876 (Apr 27, 2009)

Imagine Me... by Kirk Franklin and Yesterday by Mary Mary


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Apr 27, 2009)

That's Why I Praise You- Kurt Carr Brings tears to my eyes and also picks me up when I feel down.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a list: 

Cece & Bebe Winans - Heaven 
Cece & Bebe Winans - Addictive Love 
Karen Clarke Sheard - Holy Thou Art Holy 
Karen Clarke Sheard - Jesus Is a Love Song 
Cece Winans - The Wind 
Cece Winans - Life 
Yolanda Adams - That Name


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 27, 2009)

For all time:

"I Love The Lord" - Richard Smallwood
"Holy One" - Tremaine Hawkins
"God is Amazing" - Denise Williams
"Everlasting Life" - Kim Burrell
"Hold to God's Unchanging Hand" - Traditional
"Jesus Is Love" - Lionel Richie/Commodores


Current:

"Prayers of the Righteous" - Israel and New Breed
"You Found Me" - Israel and New Breed
"Peace and Love" - Marvin Winans
"Bless the Lord (Son of Man)" - Tye Tribbett
"All Hail the King" - Tye Tribbett

ETA: Must-adds thanks to Meka's list:

"Alpha and Omega" - Israel and New Breed
"If not for Your grace" - Israel and New Breed
"How Great Is Our God" - Chris Tomlin (I think)


----------



## divya (Apr 27, 2009)

Isaac Blackman - "Don't let go" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVQ0fUswAXo


----------



## meka (Apr 27, 2009)

If not for Your grace-Israel and New Breed
Thristy-Marvin Sapp
Yes-Shekinah Glory Ministry
Jesus-Shekinah Glory Ministry
Marvelous-Walter Hawkins and Love Alive
I can only imagine
Here I am to worship
Alpha and Omega-Israel and New Breed
Be Grateful-The Hawkins family
Thank You-Benita Washington, yall have gotta check her out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmr4x5kYa8o
Ill trust You-James Fortune
Say a Prayer-Donald Lawrence ft Faith Evans
You are Great-Juanita Bynum
Make me over-Tonex
Majesty and Let's give Him praise-The Potters house choir


----------



## ~*Tigget*~ (Apr 27, 2009)

Deitrick Haddon    *Amen*
Donnie McClurkin  *Who Would Have Thought* (live)


----------



## KPH (Apr 27, 2009)

Anything with a Hawkins singing on it

I almost let go (Kurt Carr)
Seasons (Donald Lawrence)


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 27, 2009)

"Healing" Richard Smallwood
"Encourage Yourself" D.Lawrence
"He Will Supply" Kirk Franklin


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Apr 27, 2009)

daydreem2876 said:


> *Imagine Me... by Kirk Franklin* and Yesterday by Mary Mary


 
Yes, Imagine Me

And: 

1. Healing - Kelly Price
2. I Won't Complain - Not sure who sings this

I'll come back with more


----------



## justsimply (Apr 27, 2009)

My Redeemer Lives - Nicole C. Mullens


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 27, 2009)

Praise is what I do-Hezekiah Walker
Awesome-Twinkie Clark
Cece Winans-Alabaster Box
Juanita Bynum-like the dew


----------



## daydreem2876 (Apr 27, 2009)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Yes, Imagine Me
> 
> And:
> 
> ...


 Oh Yes ... I do love this one


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Apr 27, 2009)

*YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE. My JHS graduation song, it buoys me on days when I think all is lost or I cannot reach my goals or all around me have lost their cotton pickin' minds. I never thought all these years later that the song would remain so true and valuable to me.*


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 27, 2009)

Anything by Myron Butler or Tonex.


----------



## MizzCoco (Apr 28, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE. My JHS graduation song, it buoys me on days when I think all is lost or I cannot reach my goals or all around me have lost their cotton pickin' minds. I never thought all these years later that the song would remain so true and valuable to me.*


 By Witness? If so, I LOVE those ladies...they have picked me up so many times! even though its an old song, the words are still so good


----------



## Ithacagurl (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMdWjL2kiU

This is one of my favorite


----------



## Ithacagurl (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y83-vMeWc9E&feature=related  I really like this. I really enjoy simple worship songs that are not hyped


----------



## Laela (Apr 28, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL song..... that's one of my other favorites!



justsimply said:


> My Redeemer Lives - Nicole C. Mullens


----------



## Laela (Apr 28, 2009)

Ladies those are all some powerful songs.. thanks for the worship service today.. 

I'll post a link to my second-favorite song. This one helps me jump-start my day!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApjyAnt4-qE

[ who thought you'd ever get a full song using just one line! ]


----------



## Laela (Apr 28, 2009)

...and this one humbles me.. That Micah has a voice ! wow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mE0s8_y2KVw


----------



## soonergirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Everything you need is right here - Twinkie Clark

Encourage yourself - Donald Lawrence

Dont pray and worry - J Moss

God has not 4got - Tonex

Let go - Dwayne Woods

You showed me - Karen Clark-Sheard

oh bless the lord!!


----------



## mymane (Apr 29, 2009)

The whole Tye Tribett cd-Stand Out, in heavy rotation
Jesus- Shekinah Glory
The song by Sunday's Best Crystal Aikin
I'm alive- Dietrich Haddon (sp?)
Praise Him Now- Kiki Sheard

I have plenty more,  just can't think of the artists' names.


----------



## BrownEyez22 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll trust You-James Fortune feat Fiya


----------



## BabyImaStarr (Apr 29, 2009)

Shekinah Glory Ministry - Praise Is What I Do 
Shekinah Glory Ministry - Yes
Daryl Coley - When Sunday Comes
Richard Smallwood - Total Praise
Shirley Caesar - You're Next in Line for a Miracle


----------



## Chrissy811 (Apr 29, 2009)

Right now these are my most played on my mp3 player- I felt the need for some good old church music right now.

He's preparing  me-Darryl Coley
This too shall pass-James Cleveland
We serve a mighty good God-James Cleveland
Touch Me- James Cleveland


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Apr 29, 2009)

Saviour King - Hillsong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7BQzic-zLs


----------



## Aviah (Apr 29, 2009)

Holy- Donnie McClurkin (sp?)
You are God alone- Marvin Sapp
How Great is Our God (??)


----------



## TrustMeLove (Apr 29, 2009)

How Great is Our God is Chris Tomlin. 

There are so many for me personally. Man mentioned in this thread. Israel and Fred are awesome. Also loving Christ Tomlin new album Hello Love. 

But, there is this one song we just sing in church I can't think of it right now, but it has to do with Loving Jesus. ahah


----------



## moonglowdiva (Apr 29, 2009)

*Amazing Grace *
*My Redeemer Lives - Nicole C. Mullens*
*I Love You - Lamar Campbell & Spirit of Praise*
*For Every Mountain*
*His Eye is on the Sparrow - Lauryn Hill*
*What a Friend We Have in Jesus*
*Now Behold the Lamb - Kirk Franklin*


----------



## naturaline (Apr 30, 2009)

Commissioned - Ordinary Just Won't Do
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jX_pfh4E2fY

moves me everytime.


----------



## Duchesse (Apr 30, 2009)

Calvary--Richard Smallwood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3bMesqb6_4


----------



## barnardbaby027 (Apr 30, 2009)

Man, I have a looooong list:

From The Inside Out - Hillsong United: Everything I've ever wanted to say to God, and everything I've every felt as a Christian are in these words.

I Must Tell Jesus - Virtue: This got me through my turbulent teen years, and still reminds me today that, when I feel like the whole world is on my shoulders, I can still cast them on Him because he cares for me.

Mighty To Save - Hillsong United: This song moves me because it reminds me of a very simple concept - If my God can save me from the pit of hell, why can't I trust him to do the simple things in life, like heal me, help me get a job, etc?

You Are The Living Word - Fred Hammond & RFC: I can't even explain. And then when he starts the "Jesus, Jesus Oh, Oh...", man I burst into tears every time. 

More, More, More - Joann Rosario: I burst into tears on this one too. Very simple words, but very true also.

I Try - Mary Mary: Because I do try, but sometimes I just make bad decisions. And this song always helps me remind myself that my Father is there to pick me up, dust me off, and tell me that everything is going to be alright.

Unfailing Love - Chris Tomlin: "Everything you hold in your hands, still you make time for me, I can't understand." When I think of how nothing can separate me from God's unfailing love, it always sends me running back to Him with tears in my eyes.

The Heart Of Worship - Matt Redman

Nobody Cared - Canton Jones: I wish I would have had this in my teenage years. It gets me through when I feel like God is the only one who's listening. 

Simply Yes - The Clark Sisters

and the newest one (for me)...Hide Me - Kirk Franklin: "The road includes some pain, And to grow you need some rain, and when it falls, I wanna be where you are". These words are so true in my life right now, I feel like the song is talking to me sometimes.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 3, 2009)

Kirk Franklin - Imagine Me
Kirk Franklin - Silver & Gold
Not About Us - Bishop Noel Jones
Giant - Donald Lawrence
Never Would Have Made It - Marvin Sapp

Back 2 D Owner - DJ Nicholas
Testimony - DJ Nicholas
Living 4 Jesus - DJ Nicholas ft. Jermaine Edwards
You - Sherwin Gardner
True Stories - Dwayne Tryumf


----------



## juju (May 3, 2009)

Yolanda adams =Battle is not yours
I christ alone =keith & kristy getty


----------



## LadyPBC (Jul 21, 2010)

meka said:


> If not for Your grace-Israel and New Breed
> Thristy-Marvin Sapp
> Yes-Shekinah Glory Ministry
> Jesus-Shekinah Glory Ministry
> ...


 
Meka - you are so tapped in - I think I love all those songs and plenty more!  I'll have to add to the list later!  subscribing!


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Jul 21, 2010)

I Need Your Glory- Fiya and James Fortune
Lord You Are My Everything Byron cage Karen Sheard, Bishop Winans
Before the throne - Shekinah Glory
Say a Prayer- James Fortune and Faith Evans
You are the Living Word- Fred Hammond
Dear God- Smokie Norfol
The Appeal- Kirk Franklin
Let me Touch You Kirk Franklin
Alabaster Box- Cece Winans
Oh How Excellent
Pass me not 

You ladies have a lot of song I am going to have to add to my Ipod!!  I really like this thread!!! Thanks OP


----------



## Lylddlebit (Jul 21, 2010)

~~~~~~~Deleted~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ohhh yalll have great lists!  Most of these would be on my list too!  Some more favorites:
Joanne Rosario- I Hear You Say
Celebrate (He Lives)- Fred Hammond
Created to Worship- Cedric Ford
I Still Believe- Larry Trotter
Servant's Prayer- Eddie Long
God Didn't Give Up- Deitrick Haddon
Great is Your Mercy- Donnie McClurkin
It Ain't Over-
Sovereign God- Maurette Brown Clark
I Just Wanna Say- 
Lord of the Breakthrough-Israel Houghton
Thirsty- 
Worshipper in Me-Marvin Sapp


----------



## CofCGrad1997 (Jul 21, 2010)

Great thread! I'm subscribing so I can download some of these. 

Here are mine:

Glorious - Martha Munizzi
Waging War - Cece Winans
Imagine Me, Hosanna, He Reigns/Awesome God - Kirk Franklin
Caribbean Medley - Donnie McClurkin
This is the Day - Fred Hammond
Praise Him in Advance - Marvin Sapp
Safe in His Arms - Milton Brunson and Thompson Community Singers
I Need You Now - Smokie Norful
Have a Talk with God - Stevie Wonder


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome thread!

Now behold the Lamb- Kirk Franklin
Well Done- Tye Tribett
Only You- Jonathan Nelson
Healing- Richard Smallwood
Opposite Way- Leeland
Tears of the Saints- Leeland
River- Out of Eden
If you only knew- Out of Eden
There will be a day- Jeremy Camp
Lord I lift my hands- Virtue
Lord we have come- Madison Misson Mass Choir
Just Believe- Madison Mission Mass Choir
You are the Living Word- Fred Hammond
Where Would I Be- Smokie Norful
Christmas Medley- Israel & New Breed
Call on Jesus- Nicole C. Mullen
Do you know Jesus- Hezekiah Walker


----------



## Lei*Lei (Jul 21, 2010)

justsimply said:


> My Redeemer Lives - Nicole C. Mullens


 


This song never fails to give me goosebumps and bring me to tears. My all time favorite.


----------



## grow_N_Him09 (Jul 22, 2010)

JinaRicci said:


> Awesome thread!
> 
> *Call on Jesus- Nicole C. Mullen*



^^^ Absolutely! This song is my ringtone 

I think someone said it already too, but I love, love, love "Inside Out," by Hillsong. 

I have soooo many favs, but runners up have to be "My everything," by Richard Smallwood and, I know it's not Christmas time , but "O Come All Ye Faithful"


----------



## ultrasuede (Jul 22, 2010)

God's Got It All In Control by Shirley Ceasar.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jul 22, 2010)

"Away (To worship you I live)"'  by Israel and New Breed
"He's Able" Darwin Hobbs
"I Need More of You" Shekinah Glory Ministry


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 23, 2010)

Laela said:


> I'm inspired by this incredible song... every time!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnqjsaNALJ0




Holy SPirit Fill this room by Martha Munizzi

What have We Become by dc talk. 


Only Fools and Reach Out and I still believe by Crystal Lewis

WHen Your Spirit Gets too weak

Lord I worship You because of  WHo you are by martha munizzi or  kiki clark sheard


I know I LOVE THEM WHITE ARTISTS!!!

AND ANYTHING BY BISHOP PAUL S MORTON!

ONE MORE THING i haVE constantly looked for lyrics to this song
but 
Day Forecast by Ian WOods
I don't have a CLUE what the man is saying.. blame it on the deafness
lol

but
every time I hear this
it tansports me to something so beautiful and serene
listening to this song is like listening just PURE BEAUTY in YHWH..
if anyone can FIND th elyrics I would be grateful.


----------



## JinaRicci (Jul 23, 2010)

LovelyNaps26 said:


> "Away (To worship you I live)"' by Israel and New Breed
> *"He's Able" Darwin Hobbs*
> "I Need More of You" Shekinah Glory Ministry


 
Yes! I love this song! God is able to do just what He said He would do. He's gonna fulfill every promise to you. Don't give up on God cause He won't give up on you. He's Able!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 23, 2010)

Kirk Franklin - Chains


----------



## Laela (Jul 24, 2010)

These worship songs move me, every time...

Fall on Me by Shekinah Glory

All Hail the King by Shekinah Glory

Jesus by Shekinah Glory


----------



## luthiengirlie (Jul 24, 2010)

What Have We Become?

This song HITS MY HEART

KEEPS ME HUMBLE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4anVFuOWD_U

WHAT HAVE WE BECOME? HAVE WE COME UNDONE? OOOOOO WHAT HAVE WE BECOME? HAVE WE COME UNDONE? ADONAI WHAT HAVE WEEEEE BECOME? this  line
and this other line HITS ME SO HARD:

Everyone of us  has GOTTA learn to trust... what have WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE become?

this song was sung by Dc_Talk Early  1990's TALK ABOUT PROPHETIC!


----------



## hair_rehab (Jul 26, 2010)

I Give Myself Away-William McDowell http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4v5IXbEauM

His whole CD, As We Worship is awesome!


----------



## Laela (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, that song was definitely prophetic.  I loved DC Talk!


2 more...

I wore out these songs when my sister died that helped me cope in a mighty way: 
In the Light - DC Talk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcXYOoUBG3Y

Yolanda Adam - Fragile Heart:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-lxo2LgL90

_They still move me..._one a different level now. 



luthiengirlie said:


> What Have We Become?
> 
> This song HITS MY HEART
> 
> ...


----------



## meka (Jul 31, 2010)

Thirsty, He saw the best in me, You are God alone, One thing, Praise Him in advance- Marvin Sapp
 Great is Your mercy, We fall down, Wait on the Lord-Donnie McClurkin
Alabaster Box, I pray, you pray,-CeCe Winans
I wanna believe, Imagine Me, The Appeal, Keep your head, Hold me now-Kirk Franklin
Harms Way-Bebe Winans
Already Done-The Pace Sisters
Just because God said it-Lashun Pace
Marvelous, Changed, The Potter's House-Bishop Walter Hawkins
The Lifter, Great is our God-Ted Winn
He's on your side, God of a second chance, Calling my name, It shall come to pass-Hezekiah Walker
I'll Trust you, You survived-James Fortune
Close to you-Youthful Praise
Endow Me-Fantasia, ,Coko, Faith Evans, Lil Mo
Say a prayer for me, I am God, Encourage Yourself, These Nails, The blessing is on you, pretty much anything by Donald Lawrence


----------

